# Hiromoto (inspired by Mr Martell)



## Tralle (Apr 8, 2022)

Inspired by Martell's spa treatments i gave my 210 Hiromoto a whack.

Thinned on stones from 140 atoma and through most of a debado 180 (may be exaggerating a bit here, never the less i have not dished a stone as badly before.)
Polished up to grit 600 by hand. 

In the process i learned, or relearned, why i hate polishing metal by hand. 
The scratches when you change direction is a bit**

But wow the etching brought out it all. Shadows and the shiny line... Even some sort of pattern in the core steel.














Quite pleased

Will not do again though...


----------

